# Effects of changing school for better or worse??



## tuesday

My daughter who is 6 doesn't have many friends in her school, she has one friend who is quite mean to her and others who play with her occasionally.

Her teacher has told me numerous times that her friend choices (referring to this little girl) are not the best and are effecting all aspects of her school life (and her home life), her teacher has also said she has tried to push her towards other children but she can't pick her friends for her.

She comes home upset and moody after this girl has hurt her, isolated her, made other kids laugh at her etc but my daughter still goes after this girl. I have told her to make some new friends.

The thing is this girl is moving to another country soon (latest xmas time) do I move my daughter to another local school or wait it out till she leaves?
If I did move her to another school who is to say she will be happier or this situation won't be repeated.


----------



## mommyof3co

Do they have summer vacation coming soon? I'm in the US so my son just let out on June 4th and won't go back until end of Aug. Do yall have anything like that coming up soon? When he goes back he'll go into 2nd grade and here there are many 2nd grade classes. Could you request they not be in the same class when they come back? Or even have her transferred to another class right now instead of a completely different school? 

If those aren't options and she'll actually be in class with this girl until Christmas I think I'd move her, that's still another 6mo away, that's a long time for her to be treated like that by that girl. Though why isn't the school doing anything about the way she is treating classmates?


----------



## happygal

i really feel for you hun. my son got picked on terribly by a boy in his class. he used to come home upset all the time but he still chose to play with the boy. i wouldnt of changed my sons school as he was happy there apart from the problems with this one boy. i used to talk to my son and try to explain to him that if this boy was really a friend (which my son kept telling me he was) then he wouldnt treat him that way. it was hard getting him to understand but eventually he did and started ignoring the boy and the boy left him alone. i hope you get things sorted hun x


----------



## tuesday

Thanks ladies :)
The school holidays are coming up soon but its just horrible to see her come home upset :( plus the school is really small so there is only one class per age group. 
The same happened to another little girl who moved schools not long ago because of the same girl and same problems.

I can't blame the teacher as in class time they are separated and during break the teacher encourages her to play with other but she don't, she goes back to this girl.

Happygal do you think it could be a confidence problem? I tell her over again make new friends, friends don't do what shes doing to you, your worth a lot more than this, etc I admit it makes me angry, it makes me what to shout have some self respect and stop letting her treat you this way!


----------



## mommyof3co

My oldest is a bit like that, he doesn't want to tell on people and get them in trouble even though they are being mean and he keeps trying even if they are mean to him all the time. 

I think the school should be doing more about this girl though. I would speak to whoever is in charge, principal here, if this is something that she does all the time there should be some kind of punishment. She can't be allowed to keep treating other kids that way and run them off to different schools you know? Here the is a zero tolerance policy for fighting and bullying...here she would be in trouble and made to switch schools if she didn't stop.


----------



## Sophist

We changed schools recently because of poor leadership, and its been the best thing we've ever done for my son.

The schools here have "zero tolerance" for any type of bullying, including "mean girl" type aggression. Why must everyone have to change because of one child acting inappropriately? Maybe her teacher should be calling a meeting with the parent of this other girl--do they have a discipline program in place for relational aggression?


----------

